# Kestrel 4300



## Feno (Feb 16, 2009)

Did someone ever tried opr looked for the Kestrel 4300?it can calculate evaporation rate and lots of other stuff...im thinking if it can be used on our farms..im tired of blue skies going into raining days in about 2 hours...and screwing my day with that
im thinking if the 4300 showing me the dew point and the evaporation rate and the barometer wont let me predict more untill when i can work at field or when it will be probably be time to start bailing.
I have a Delmhorst fx200o, surely...but i haaate rain falling when it wasnt supposed to..lol
if someone have any thoughts...
Kestrel 4300 Construction Weather Tracker For Construction & Concrete Installation Professionals - Nielsen Kellerman


----------

